# What would you do??



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

So...my friend has invited me to Spain for a week over the summer! I am going to go. My Dad lives over there and I haven't seen nor spoke to him for 18 years...he got in touch with me in March and would like me to go over. 

I can stay in Spain for an extra week and go and see him before coming back. 


What would you do????


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I would go for it. You get to see your father after so long and you get an extra week in the sun :thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I would go for it. However you may feel towards him, he made the effort to get in contact with you (I assume?) and you might not get this chance again. After my mum and dad split up, my Dad ignored me and my brother in favour of his new girlfriends kids for ~5 years which sucked and hurt like hell, but I gave him another chance after he broke up with that girlfriend and started going out with his current girlfriend. I'm glad I gave him that chance because although he isn't exactly the model dad, it's nice to have him there. My brother still hates dad and I can't blame him but that's his choice. Dan's perfectly happy not having Dad in his life.

Hope you make the right choice!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Go For it!
You only got to see you dad abit so I would look forward to seeing my dad!! 
Make the right choice to what you think!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

It's one of those situations where it really depends on how you feel 

If you want a relationship with your father then go for it - as he lives in Spain you may not get the chance to spend time with him again for some time, so grab the opportunity while its there


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

OH: Definitely go for it. Broken family relationships are never good.

Me: He should know. He made up with his own parents last weekend and has felt good all week...
You'll only regret it if you don't. =]

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

What if I get there and don't like him?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If you get there and you don't like him that's just it. You get there and you don't like him. You only have to spend a week with him and you don't have to see him again after the week if you don't want to.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

You'll be in Spain! Sunbathing, swimming, lots to do!

You could say that as well as getting to know him, you'd like to have a break and relaxation, so you wouldn't have to spend _all_ your time with him.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Whatever the outcome is of seeing your Dad - it is something you really should do. If you don't - you might regret it!!


----------



## loveallanimals (May 22, 2009)

go for it enjoy yourself


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Whatever the outcome is of seeing your Dad - it is something you really should do. If you don't - you might regret it!!


Yep i agree my Dad died when i was 25 i'm now 43 he never knew my children 
i really miss him  i'd say go for it at the end of the day it's a holiday and you have tried to rekindle your relationship  x


----------

